# Ultrasound and acute pain blocks



## jkrportside (Sep 2, 2008)

I run an anesthesia group and our hospital has requested us to pay for an ultrasound for pain management cases done in the hospital. I know how much we would get paid for the professional component but is there anyway to find out how much the hospital would get paid. Does their DRG get bumped up? How does that work? Any help would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## anita carleton (Sep 16, 2008)

I know that if you use an encoder (ingenex) you can put in the procedure code to pull up both RVU's for professional and facility.


----------

